# Rare mutation



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

What is the most rare mutation?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would think Creamface since it is a newer mutation , But I also notice it is very hard to find an emerald in my area


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I think Silver Emerald and Creamface are the hardest to find but I think they're the most recent too as RexiesMum said above


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Emerald and fallow can be pretty hard to find, and have never once even seen a cream cheek for sale before, lol. Yellow cheek are rather rare around here too. I recently saw a few SLYC emeralds for sale though, just crazy.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Pewter is the rarest mutation. It was only recently established and is only available in Australia.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

In America though, it wouldn't surprise me if both creamface and recessive silver were the rarest. But that wouldn't be much more than an educated guess.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

That's awesome. I didn't even know those mutations even existed. Does anyone know what the difference is in a completely white, clear pied whiteface or a whiteface lutino compared to a creamface?


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow I love creamface!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

(not my pics the 2nd one is from http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/Whiteface Lutino hen.jpg)


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I know the clear pied will have a brown eyes and WF lutinos will have red eyes.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Such a beautiful mutation!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fredandiris said:


> Well I know the clear pied will have a brown eyes and WF lutinos will have red eyes.


If the bird has the genotype to be visual for other mutations that isn't the only difference either, clear pied pearls do not have pearls, clear pied cinnamon do not have any cinnamon colored feathers. In the case of a whiteface lutino you can see the cinnamon shades bleeding through and pearls in the bird (you might need a black light for the pearls). If you get a whiteface clear pied it could be carrying the genetics to be visual for a number of other mutations and you would have no idea. I think the only mutations lutino masks is fallow, the silver mutations, and emerald. With clear pieds, pretty much everything is masked (not that this is something the common breeder has to worry about they're quite rare).


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> If the bird has the genotype to be visual for other mutations that isn't the only difference either, clear pied pearls do not have pearls, clear pied cinnamon do not have any cinnamon colored feathers. In the case of a whiteface lutino you can see the cinnamon shades bleeding through and pearls in the bird (you might need a black light for the pearls). If you get a whiteface clear pied it could be carrying the genetics to be visual for a number of other mutations and you would have no idea. I think the only mutations lutino masks is fallow, the silver mutations, and emerald. With clear pieds, pretty much everything is masked (not that this is something the common breeder has to worry about they're quite rare).


Wow! What a wealth of knowledge you have about avian genetics.


----------

